

Fastly acquires CDN Sumo, releases EngineYard add-on and fastly-rails gem - ehm_may
http://www.fastly.com/blog/ruby-rails-fastly#.U1BOaOZdXKg

======
JeremyMorgan
I don't know how they're doing it, but Fastly is growing like crazy. They're
still just a little out of the price range for my personal blog but I do want
to use them on a larger app soon. Their benchmarks are great.

